# CCC are you a fan or not?



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2020)

I have used the search engine to find old threads as I am sure this has been asked before but didn't find much tbh

Was having a look at CCC sites and reviews etc just having a wonder whether it is worth joining. The copied/paste text below is a good example of a bit of a theme I have found. As we know though disgruntled people often shout loudly but the content just quietly get on with things. Would people mind briefly sharing their experiences please 


IN general the company does not understand it iss in the tourist industry and run the sites generally with untrained older staff who only have lifes experience in most cases not very good, why do they not bring young prefoesssioals in to run the sites who are familiar with todays needs for tourists rather than site managers who just make up their own rules, I travel the world and they are so behind the times when it comes to welcoming customers, its more like boot camp rather than a tourist camp site, I have better experiences all over Europe as they understand the value of the customer.

Jus to have a small parcel delivered to the site office whilst I was on site was a problem for them as they stated in dictatorial terms they were not a mailing address !! II find the attitude outrageous on these sites. Small part for my caravan water pump !!


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Aug 17, 2020)

never had a problem on either club. Been around the Motorhome thing since late 70s.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 17, 2020)

Good while since I've had dealings with either ccc OR caravan club as far as wardens/staff are concerned (and that WAS in general a fairly negative experience) 

However that was only as far as 'proper' sites (and I avoid those even more these days) 

I much preferred the experience of their CS/CL sites where the (usually) farmer type owners couldn't have been nicer OR friendlier. 

I can't be doing with pfaffy, borderline gestapo types... 

Life's too short ;-)


----------



## 2cv (Aug 17, 2020)

I too find their “club” sites too regimented with sometimes officious warders and an eagerness to lock you in. On the other hand the small 5 van sites can be lovely, and their THS sites are good. There are some good discounts available to members so I think overall it’s worth being a member.
It’s a shame that they don’t lobby for more “aire” type facilities for motorhomes, but I suppose that would be a conflict to getting people to stay on their sites.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 17, 2020)

If you do join I would pay the extra £5 for full membership.
Their magazine is a lot better than the C&MC advertising rag, and you get their site guide every two years.
You don't get either for the online membership.
Apart from coming up against Adolf at the Culloden Moor site, I have to say most of the wardens are fine, some really good.
But I to prefer the CLs.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 17, 2020)

We also enjoyed DA camping and found it good value


----------



## ton27 (Aug 17, 2020)

Never a a problem with either clubs or wardens


----------



## izwozral (Aug 17, 2020)

Had good and not so good experiences on the differing club sites, got to admit the good outweighs the latter. As a generalisation, we have found sites that are dominated by caravans less welcoming.
We use them less and less now so not really an issue.


----------



## argoose (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got back from CCC Devizes site, got to say all staff were friendly and chilled.
In response to the pasted comment on untrained/life experienced should bring in young professional people . Have you met a young professional who doesn't talk down to you and think they know better because they have read a book on it.
Give me life experience every time. 
You could always book into on or two sites and make your own mind up. Plus as a member you get discounted insurance with certain firms. If wilding, you can pay small fee to use facilities for a few hours on a touring trip.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 17, 2020)

If I'm traveling alone out of high season I find them unbeatable on price, as an old fart, for the odd night. I don't have much to do with the wardens after they've shown me where to park. I have to confess I wouldn't want the job of cleaning the ablutions, but I do fancy the sit on mowers.


----------



## colinm (Aug 17, 2020)

The C&CC employ lots of staff, some good, some not so good, I've had experience of a full range. Of late I think all my interactions have been with pleasant staff, twice in the past I've had cause to report staff to the headquarters due to their behaviour, not something I would do lightly, I would hazard a guess that it is similar proportions to commercial sites.


----------



## colinm (Aug 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I have to confess I wouldn't want the job of cleaning the ablutions, but I do fancy the sit on mowers.



Gf is ex head gardener, first port of call at any site is machinery shed, AFAIK C&CC have a deal with Kubota, as all their sites use them.


----------



## Allen (Aug 18, 2020)

"CCC are you a fan or not "

Definitely yes.
As a single camper their policy of charging per person suits me.
Add to that the "old fogies " discount.
Friendly staff, good clean facilities...
What's not to like.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 18, 2020)

C&CC We have found the Certified Sites great.
We have had parcels delivered and the owners helpful.
We have not used the C&CC larger sites
Of their listed sites we have stayed here. Sensible prices and helpful staff








						Hurley Riverside Park - A family run and pet friendly Park
					

Hurley riverside park is a family run and pet friendly Park on the bank of the River Thames.




					hurleyriversidepark.co.uk


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 18, 2020)

On the whole the few sites I have used in the C&CC I’ve never had a problem always find them pleasant and helpful, can’t say about the C&MC only ever been to the Brighton site and one in Cromer.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 18, 2020)

Been in both C&CC and the CAMC ( formerly CC ) for over 25 years and now keep them going mainly for emergency use if we need to run for cover so to speak.

The C&CC CS`s ( certificated sies ) and the CAMC CL`s ( certificated locations ) i.e. 5 van sites used to also be very good value but in recent years their price has also gone through the roof with a lot of them now costing £15+ per night just for the privilege of parking on a field or someones hardstanding.

The C&CC also run T.H.S. ( temporary holiday sites ) and are good value which are pop up campsites that have no facilities but you have fresh water and somewhere to empty the grey and black waste, they are run by stewards and you can normally just turn up and pay.

The CAMC has rallies which are much more formal affairs and i think have to be pre-booked and paid for ( i stand to be corrected ) but we`ve no experience of them.

We have a little tour of Scotland coming up which will all be done on sites given the current situation and the attitude of " some " of the local inhabitants.

Personally we`ve always preferred the CAMC mainly because when you book you do not have to pay anything upfront, that way you do not have to fanny around trying to get deposits back which happened with the C&CC once or twice if you do no go for one reason of another.

We also found that the CAMC sites and in particular the toilet / shower facilities were generally in much better condition that the C&CC ones.

Given the fact that neither of them are cheap to stay on we`d much rather conduct our ablutions in pleasant surroundings than a crappy old run down building like you used to regularly find on C&CC sites.

In the whole scheme of things it`s not a lot of money per year so we`ll keep them going whilst ever we motorhome.

It`s our money and our choice so we`re happy with this and don`t listen to all the anti club site warriors on here, whichever you choose, good luck


----------



## Bigbaz (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m a member of both clubs. It’s good to know they are there when needed. I do feel some staff sometimes seem to think we should be there for them and not them there for us. 
My biggest issue with both clubs is the fact that it seem to be almost impossible to phone the site direct. You get the crazy thing like you phone the site and the “machine” tells you to phone the booking office you phone there and the “machine” says sorry we are closed if it’s a site enquire phone the site direct grrr


----------



## Tookey (Aug 18, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Been in both C&CC and the CAMC ( formerly CC ) for over 25 years and now keep them going mainly for emergency use if we need to run for cover so to speak.
> 
> The C&CC CS`s ( certificated sies ) and the CAMC CL`s ( certificated locations ) i.e. 5 van sites used to also be very good value but in recent years their price has also gone through the roof with a lot of them now costing £15+ per night just for the privilege of parking on a field or someones hardstanding.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking your time to write such an in depth post.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 18, 2020)

We’ve used one or two CL and CS sites during the pandemic and have noticed that each time they have required a membership number on booking, something that rarely happened before. It may be to do with track and trace, or possibly that most sites are full at present.


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 18, 2020)

Been members of the CCC since the mid-eighties and the CAMC for about 20 years. Both have strengths and weaknesses IMO. If you like well-ordered sites and are prepared to put up with the odd despotic warden, the CAMC might be for you. The CCC have a more-relaxed ethos, sometimes bordering on chaotic, IMO. Also, our local CCC DA rallies were both cheaper and more fun than the CAMC's (at one time on the same site, where we paid £7.50 a night and the CAMC rally-goers paid over twice that).


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 18, 2020)

Member of both.  40 years for CCC 26 for CMC.  Have stewarded meets and THSs and been an overseas rally steward.  Use main sites mainly off season.  Most members are great to deal with but some people should not be let out alone.  No matter where you go or what you do you will meet the occasional person that makes you wish murder was legal.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 18, 2020)

2cv said:


> We’ve used one or two CL and CS sites during the pandemic and have noticed that each time they have required a membership number on booking, something that rarely happened before. It may be to do with track and trace, or possibly that most sites are full at present.



C&MC have aways required a membership number on their main sites, think the CL and CS's are supposed to do the same but don't always.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 18, 2020)

2cv said:


> We’ve used one or two CL and CS sites during the pandemic and have noticed that each time they have required a membership number on booking, something that rarely happened before. It may be to do with track and trace, or possibly that most sites are full at present.


I think it is for track and trace, It's a good idea as for C&MC joined this year used two CL's so far no issues.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 18, 2020)

CCC Sites have become far too expensive but Temporay Holiday Sites and CS are possibly worth the joining fee.

Did not renew my membership this year as a protest to how they have treated their staff and members through the recent virus. Still can't  understand why so many sites remain closed to units that are self sufficient.   Don't even bother waiting for a reply to emails with questions!


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 18, 2020)

We are vintage members of the CC C love it, tried other clubs over the years  but  the CCC is the best, rarely use their main sites as we prefer cls and rallies and THS  curently on a THS at Lancing College for 4 nights then  on to Barnham for 6 nights on a THS there currently insurer our van and bungalow with the C C C and get our channel crossings via the club, simply the best as they say.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 18, 2020)

Never been in or on any site,why would i as im a WILDCAMPER ,well maybe just wild.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 18, 2020)

CliveW said:


> CCC Sites have become far too expensive but Temporay Holiday Sites and CS are possibly worth the joining fee.
> 
> Did not renew my membership this year as a protest to how they have treated their staff and members through the recent virus. Still can't  understand why so many sites remain closed to units that are self sufficient.   Don't even bother waiting for a reply to emails with questions!


I stayed at a temporary holiday site last week in Burton Bradstock. Although it was pleasant enough I wouldn't say it was particularly cheap at £10.50 a night for a space on a field, two taps and one elsan tip compared to a basic c/l with a maximum of five units as opposed to the hundred or so there.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 18, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I stayed at a temporary holiday site last week in Burton Bradstock. Although it was pleasant enough I wouldn't say it was particularly cheap at £10.50 a night for a space on a field, two taps and one elsan tip compared to a basic c/l with a maximum of five units as opposed to the hundred or so there.




Long gone are the days when they were a couple of quid which IMHO is all they are worth     

I remember saying  .................... when they get to £5 p.u.n we`ll stop using them we didn`t and then when they get to £10 p.u.n. we`ll stop, we did.

Last one if i remember correctly was the one just outside LLanrwst in the field behind the Bodnant Caravan Park, entrance off the A470, Betws Road.

£7 p.u.n. and would have been a whole lot better if they`d have had the grass cut first, not nice wading through grass 12" deep that`s wet through with dew.

I lost count of the amount that needed a tow to get out because their wheels started spinning on the saturated grass as soon as the clutch bit.

Lots laughed when i parked on grip mats even though it was glorious sunshine and baking hot when we arrived.

They weren`t laughing when i pulled straight off the field onto the hardcore exit then walked back, picked up my grip mats and waved them goodbye       

A couple of them came running over to ask if they could borrow the grip mats, i just laughed, packed them away and left.

I think one of them questioned whether i had a father or not as i drove out


----------



## harrow (Aug 18, 2020)

The only problem I had was years ago *on a very large CCC site* when I wanted I wanted to pay by the night 

rather than loose money which I had with a tent after going home early after several trips away 

and they decided they were full up and I had to go home sooner than I wanted.


----------



## jann (Aug 18, 2020)

Been members of both clubs no problem with either. We are just members of CAMC now because we rarely use sites but still like to be a member for other reasons such as insurance, booking ferry crossings and being able to use the CLs. Why not try one to see if you get any benefit, not much to lose.


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 18, 2020)

Member of both, and the only thing Id say what jumps out at me is over offcial wardens on some sites, and tend to favour the regs.
Handy though for a clean site /facilities on the larger ones.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 18, 2020)

Been a member since 2012. Always been made to feel welcome and I think your own attitude reflects the service you get. Membership more than pays for itself, with my insurers discount for being a member. Also recovery firm gives discount as well.


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 18, 2020)

Not one for stopping on sites whatsoever, but when they come to mind l can't help but see Barbara Windsor exercising and her bra popping open, is it still the same today.


----------



## colinm (Aug 18, 2020)

martinmartin said:


> Not one for stopping on sites whatsoever, but when they come to mind l can't help but see Barbara Windsor exercising and her bra popping open, is it still the same today.


Of cause it is, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 18, 2020)

martinmartin said:


> Not one for stopping on sites whatsoever, but when they come to mind l can't help but see Barbara Windsor exercising and her bra popping open, is it still the same today.




Dont think so Shes now in a Care home she cant remember her Husband bless her so cant see her going topless in there although it would liven up the old fellas and make their day


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 18, 2020)

martinmartin said:


> Not one for stopping on sites whatsoever, but when they come to mind l can't help but see Barbara Windsor exercising and her bra popping open, is it still the same today.


Baby you ant seen nothing yet.


----------



## Deg3y (Aug 19, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> We also enjoyed DA camping and found it good value


I use both but mainly CCC sites, and the DAs as well. DAs are a lot cheaper, esp if you are a couple, as it is the same price whether there is 1 or 2 pepole in the group.
they charge extra for a third person, but no discount for 1 person...just saying...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2020)

Been to a couple of DA meets but they were a bit tooooooooo eager for everyone to come and join in the communal get together on the saturday night for us.

By all means ask, but if someone says  ................... no thank you  .................. then that should be it, no thank you means no thank you.

One meet at least half a dozen people separately came over to try and get us to bring our chairs over and join in.


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 19, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Been to a couple of DA meets but they were a bit tooooooooo eager for everyone to come and join in the communal get together on the saturday night for us.
> 
> By all means ask, but if someone says  ................... no thank you  .................. then that should be it, no thank you means no thank you.
> 
> One meet at least half a dozen people separately came over to try and get us to bring our chairs over and join in.


The opposite of that is when you get complaints that nobody spoke to them or they were not invited to anything.  If someone is new most people try and welcome them.  It does calm down.  Many people who go to meets/rallies/THSs never join in anything.  Thats fine.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> The opposite of that is when you get complaints that nobody spoke to them or they were not invited to anything.  If someone is new most people try and welcome them.  It does calm down.  Many people who go to meets/rallies/THSs never join in anything.  Thats fine.



I fully understand what you are saying but when someone says no thank you that should be it.

They were intent on introducing us " newbie / virgins " to the rest of the regulars, the fact that we`d been CC members for over 15 years didn`t seem to matter.

We were clearly unlucky with the couple we went to then because understandably it put us right off and we haven`t been to any since     

On the other hand the C&CC T.H.S. were much more relaxed and yes we were told about the saturday night get together no pressure was put on us to join in.

That was when we checked in and paid the stewards who basically said, there a bit of a get together on saturday, don`t forget your chairs if you come to it


----------



## kensowerby (Aug 19, 2020)

My name is Sowerby and I can't get my sneck-end far enough up in the air to keep up with the Joneses
We were members once but never again.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 19, 2020)

I've never been to one of the club's rallies. Must do it sometime, they'll only invite me to join the social once though.


----------



## linkshouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Long gone are the days when they were a couple of quid which IMHO is all they are worth
> 
> I remember saying  .................... when they get to £5 p.u.n we`ll stop using them we didn`t and then when they get to £10 p.u.n. we`ll stop, we did.
> 
> ...


A little tip from my off roading days regarding grip mats - tie them to the back of your vehicle with a short length of rope so that they get dragged behind you as you drive onto firmer ground. That way you don’t have to walk back for them.

Sorry if everyone already knows this.

Mind you in the above scenario I suppose it would rob you of the opportunity to share a smug grin at the other campers


----------



## Deleted member 81780 (Aug 21, 2020)

We are in CAMC.  Used to be in both but had to economise.  No problem with wardens but I too prefer to use the CL:'s to keep costs down.  I must also be a Grumpy Old Git because I agree with that members post that at £15 some of them are pushing the boundaries.  Although our van is small we use own facilities and need only the dump point and fresh water and ideally electricity.  Some of the CL's are like mini full sites and I think that £15 for them is probably fine but many are just a field and it seems a bit steep.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 21, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I stayed at a temporary holiday site last week in Burton Bradstock. Although it was pleasant enough I wouldn't say it was particularly cheap at £10.50 a night for a space on a field, two taps and one elsan tip compared to a basic c/l with a maximum of five units as opposed to the hundred or so there.


We will be going to Burton Bradstock later this month, Been using the site for many years love it there the site next door Freshwater would cost you £35 a night or more this time of year  screaming kids loud music till the early hours no thanks the Manor Farm site is our choice every time love it there, we left Lancing THS this morning heading for Barnham THS but called in at Goring beach where We are parked next to the beach 6 other vans here blowing a hoolly great surf and wind kiters can't overnight here any more but can stay till 9 pm so that is OK stay safe all and have fun.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 21, 2020)

Goring Beach today.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 21, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> We will be going to Burton Bradstock later this month, Been using the site for many years love it there the site next door Freshwater would cost you £35 a night or more this time of year  screaming kids loud music till the early hours no thanks the Manor Farm site is our choice every time love it there, we left Lancing THS this morning heading for Barnham THS but called in at Goring beach where We are parked next to the beach 6 other vans here blowing a hoolly great surf and wind kiters can't overnight here any more but can stay till 9 pm so that is OK stay safe all and have fun.


I can't say anything bad about the THS other than you get the same as a 5 unit site at a higher price, with more people using the tap and elsan dump. I get the impression that a lot of people used the Freshwater facilities in the past but Covid has put an end to that.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 21, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I can't say anything bad about the THS other than you get the same as a 5 unit site at a higher price, with more people using the tap and elsan dump. I get the impression that a lot of people used the Freshwater facilities in the past but Covid has put an end to that.


A L


antiquesam said:


> I can't say anything bad about the THS other than you get the same as a 5 unit site at a higher price, with more people using the tap and elsan dump. I get the impression that a lot of people used the Freshwater facilities in the past but Covid has put an end to that.


A Lot of CLs  charge £10 £20 a night now, you get what you pay for, of course Wild Camping is cheapest but I do not want to sleep in industrial sites or main road laybys as some do, lots of good wilding I know but here in Southern England it is more difficult than in Northern England, once a roos the Channel we Wild whenever we can or use Aires etc which I consider much the same, great to have so many choices I say


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 21, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> A L
> 
> A Lot of CLs  charge £10 £20 a night now, you get what you pay for, of course Wild Camping is cheapest but I do not want to sleep in industrial sites or main road laybys as some do, lots of good wilding I know but here in Southern England it is more difficult than in Northern England, once a roos the Channel we Wild whenever we can or use Aires etc which I consider much the same, great to have so many choices I say


Most basic cl's are around £6-7 for what you get at a temporary site with far fewer neighbours. Those with EHU are dearer.


----------



## Yorkcov (Aug 23, 2020)

Being a single camper I prefer the C&CC club sites on the few occasions when I don't wild camp. I am well equipped with solar so don't need ehu and with the member and age discount I usually pay about £8 pn out of season. I recently paid only £9 pn full season for a grass only non ehu pitch on which they were offering a third discount. I am about to try my first THS at £10pn which is just about acceptable. I have given up on cs's, the price of many of which have gone through the roof. Also, the last one I used about 4 years ago, charged about double the price stated on the C&CC website.


----------



## Paulajc (Aug 23, 2020)

I am a CCC member, I only use the temp holiday sites and rallies and on occasion a CL. 
I have never had an issue with either. 
I like the digital membership as I can download the magazine on WiFi at home and read on my ipad at leisure while away. 
The out and  about app is very good for finding a temp site while on the road. 
I can't see what the CMC have to offer above that for the extra membership cost.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 23, 2020)

Member of both, Joined CC back in 72.  Just another option.  Never meet the tyrannical jobsworth wardens some people seem to find every where.

On one occasion at 11pm at night I had a major nose bleed in the Gents.  My wife called the warden.  He and his wife came out.  She organised that both genders used the ladies whilst he cleaned up what looked like an OTT scene  from a Tanantino  film.  It turned out to be first of many many such incidents and I was eventually hospitalised for a couple of weeks. 

If you like the occasional big site, or enjoy CL/CSs, or fancy a rally (when the kids were small we rallied most weekends but haven't been on one for decades) it is worth joining.

Personal choice.


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Aug 23, 2020)

Been members of both for yonks. Mainly for the cls /css, for when her indoors takes fright at being in the wild. Occasionally use CCC sites, we like the during day stop for a few hours to top up/ dump etc, and we have been known to call in on THSs when it suits if we are passing,( it's that 5/6/7 p.m. nowhere decided to stop yet thing ! ) and find them useful and sometimes interesting. as for CC(CAMC),  don't like regimented white caravans, and the attitude that goes with them, especially when we used to have a 1984 mk2 transit coachbuilt....but did like the one at Baltic Wharf, Bristol, just for its position, but their 5 van sites have been known to come up trumps on price on location on some surprising occasions. Overall, in the great scheme of things, depending on your wants and needs, its probably worth joining at least one - CCC first, CAMC second, particularly if you can take advantage of the mid week and/or oldies discounts. happy camping whatever you decide !


----------



## Toffeecat (Aug 23, 2020)

We stayed on a very large site oop north.. The shop was perfect, the hard driveway, perfect, not even a pebble out of place. The grass a perfect 5cm height, all motorhomes pointed the same direction, the shower block so clean you could eat of the bog seat. The list of rules so long it was akin to war and peace. Yes if you had OCD and wanted to live on such a perfect place then great. Me, i thought id rather get friendly with a thousand lonely sailors than stay on such a place. Never again.


----------



## slowgiles (Aug 24, 2020)

I have read the above posts and worked out I must be lucky or something.

I have stayed this year on about 20 CAMC sites already, touring the south coast of England, over to Wales, the Lakes, Scotland and the North East. I mainly used full sites, but also some CL sites. I don’t think I can remember any major issues that are worth putting to paper, as those running them are the same as us in most cases, MoHo owners etc. Taking into account 12 days in the lakes, it was nice to have some space on the pitch, to have showers and toilets controlled so as to allow cleaning and separation. I cycled around a fair bit and other sites were packed in like sardines and no way was there any separation going on.

Right now, a lot of non-club sites are restricting those shared services (toilets and showers) to those camping and caravan and MoHo users are requested to use their own services.

We all have different opinions on what is acceptable or not. Trouble is, there will always be more complaining about something than those saying how good they are. Its just a fact of life about everything we do.

Do you get value for money? Well, its nice to drop onto a site every few days to empty and fill up, sort out any washing and recharge the batteries etc. So for me, I would recommend membership.


----------



## Deg3y (Aug 24, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Been to a couple of DA meets but they were a bit tooooooooo eager for everyone to come and join in the communal get together on the saturday night for us.
> 
> By all means ask, but if someone says  ................... no thank you  .................. then that should be it, no thank you means no thank you.
> 
> One meet at least half a dozen people separately came over to try and get us to bring our chairs over and join in.


I would rather be asked by 6 different people to join in with them, (you can always decline) rather than be totally blanked by everyone, like has been done to me in the past at a DA meet. (Not been out with that particular club since). I am a lone camper.


----------



## Wharmax (Aug 25, 2020)

On and off I have been a member of both. I have always found the CCC to be the friendliest and more accommodating. I have also found that they are easier to book e.g. You have to pay a deposit and some people don’t like this so do not book, however the C&MHC you can never get booked unless you sit with you finger on the button 3 months ahead. My other gripe is the recent posts, since the ‘Virus’ era is the policy of not encouraging wild camping by the C&MHC to the extent of turning away ‘Members’ when they wish to empty their cassettes and get fresh water. That was the end game for me.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 25, 2020)

Both clubs have plus and minus points.
C&CC.   They gave three months extension to membership when they were closed, have free WiFi on club sites and have discounts for the older community out of season together with the temporary sites, but tend to be away from towns.
C&MC  Have many sites within easy walking distance of towns, probably have more C/L's and may have newer facilities, but they charge for WiFi.
I've not had a problem with booking with either club except for the city sites like Bristol and York, but a phone call to the site usually works. I can't say I've noticed any snobbery in the C&MC sites, but maybe I'm a little thicker skinned than some.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2020)

We used to do the 12 month Wi-Fi pass at both the C&CC and the CAMC because it worked out a lot cheaper per month for 12 months that for a week or a month.

In the past we`ve even parked outside a club site and used their Wi-Fi when needed but they both went steadily downhill.

The final straw with the CAMC was at Abbey Wood when there wasn`t even enough bandwidth to open emails never mind do any surfing.

One of the repeaters was right opposite our pitch, the wardens said i needed to speak to the company that runs their Wi-Fi because they had nothing to do with it.

I rang the company in Blackpool that used to run it but they said i needed to speak to the wardens.

I gave up and never renewed.


----------



## peter palance (Aug 25, 2020)

phase3begins said:


> never had a problem on either club. Been around the Motorhome thing since late 70s.


so you had jam on your toast,hum, tcc not thanks, the 3c works better for us, but we are not blind, ok.pj. happy motoring


----------



## peter palance (Aug 25, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Both clubs have plus and minus points.
> C&CC.   They gave three months extension to membership when they were closed, have free WiFi on club sites and have discounts for the older community out of season together with the temporary sites, but tend to be away from towns.
> C&MC  Have many sites within easy walking distance of towns, probably have more C/L's and may have newer facilities, but they charge for WiFi.
> I've not had a problem with booking with either club except for the city sites like Bristol and York, but a phone call to the site usually works. I can't say I've noticed any snobbery in the C&MC sites, but maybe I'm a little thicker skinned than some.


oh no your not, nice persons are nice persons, o.k.doe k,  ok.pj.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 25, 2020)

I am not keen on sites but am a member of both CCC and CMC, I do need to use a site every now and then to do laundry, long showers, fill water, empty cassettes etc.
As I usually travel alone I find the best deals are often CCC plus I get old codger discount. I did only join the CMC because of one £5 a night cl I like to use. I can’t comment on club sites as not sure if I have actually used a CMC one.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 25, 2020)

Question for camp site users ....
I watched a Youtube video  (one of Bob Earnshaws) and a site he went to (don't know if CCC or CAMC) were what I would called "fully serviced" with grey waste disposal on each pitch as well as your own fresh water tap and of course EHU.
How common is it to have that?  I got the impression that all you usually got on a pitch was EHU and had to go off to filling and waste emptying points?


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 25, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Question for camp site users ....
> I watched a Youtube video  (one of Bob Earnshaws) and a site he went to (don't know if CCC or CAMC) were what I would called "fully serviced" with grey waste disposal on each pitch as well as your own fresh water tap and of course EHU.
> How common is it to have that?  I got the impression that all you usually got on a pitch was EHU and had to go off to filling and waste emptying points?


Most CMC and quite a few CCC main sites have these fully services pitches.  They cost more and are popular with older caravan users.   They are also very common on the long stay campsites in southern Europe.  Great if you are on the same site for a while, as when I have been stewarding CCC meets.  A pricy pain if they are all you can get when you are just passing through and need a cassette emptying stop.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 25, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Most CMC and quite a few CCC main sites have these fully services pitches.  They cost more and are popular with older caravan users.   They are also very common on the long stay campsites in southern Europe.  Great if you are on the same site for a while, as when I have been stewarding CCC meets.  A pricy pain if they are all you can get when you are just passing through and need a cassette emptying stop.



You beet me to it Mac. I was in the middle of my reply
Its normally around £5 a night more expensive.
You do get pitches w/o EHU.
We don’t need EHU and can save by selecting non EHU pitches, but not in winter.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 25, 2020)

I would imagine these fully serviced pitches will be quite popular in these days of Social Distancing and fears of cross-contamination of shared/community services!

£5 uplift doesn't seem that bad for the extra convenience TBH  (but then, you probably only need those extra services every few days, so paying a nightly charge for something only using 20% of the time?)


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 25, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I would imagine these fully serviced pitches will be quite popular in these days of Social Distancing and fears of cross-contamination of shared/community services!
> 
> £5 uplift doesn't seem that bad for the extra convenience TBH  (but then, you probably only need those extra services every few days, so paying a nightly charge for something only using 20% of the time?)


Works better for most tuggers than it does for us since they have external fresh and grey tanks (Aquaroll, Wastemaster, et al.) You can get a float valve kit for Aquaroll so that it stays at approximately half full when connected to a fully serviced pitch, and you just connect the grey outlets to a long waste hose that you poke into the grey connection. That way, you never have to lift a finger to refill your fresh or empty your grey tanks (but you still need to visit the CDP when the cassette needs emptying)!


----------



## davef (Sep 7, 2020)

I have been wondering whether to join one of the clubs. I could live chat from the c&mhc wesite and was told that in Scotland they have 30 main sites and 100 cls. It would probably be these small cls we would be more liable to use. It is a bit dearer to join, but not by a huge amount. The website seemed easy to check availability and to book.
The ccc seems to be virtually shut down with very few sites open. I found their website not so easy to use, They still haven't replied to an email sent last week asking them how many sites and cl sites they have in Scotland. Does anyone know? With their age discount are they generally cheaper to stay at?


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

At one time, one of them charged you for hookup whether or not you wanted it. I forget which. Is that still the case?


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

I've booked 5 nights at their Barnard Castle site. Grass pitch with electric £65.00. End of September.
4 nights at Culzeon Castle site. To follow on from above. Hard standing with electric £54.00
Being single certainly makes it worthwhile for me.
I also have a week off grid planned to follow on.
Their website definitely needs making user friendly, it's ridiculous to have to go through making a booking, only to find there are no pitches available. I think most sites are open but they may have reduced capacity, so a lot I tried were fully booked.
This shows up on their web page as pitch requested is unavailable, after going through the booking process.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2020)

Member of none and never seen or been in one,wilding for me,i park where is wish as i pay rd tax to do so.


----------



## runnach (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m an associate member of cmc mainly because I tug a van so wilding in my sense off the cards at the moment due to personal circumstance..

Value for money I have no issues a favourite site clumber park mid week off season £7 per night including ehu and an opportunity to take on water and dump. Lots of caravans have on board water tanks nowadays

I use a cl in Liverpool £13 per night all inclusive serviced pitch . Chatting to the couple that run it, they geared it up to what they wanted if touring. Electronic gate for access I call the number at the end of approaching lane and open by the time I get there but have the security angle taken care of cctv on site too.

Overall I have no complaints, and that’s before insurance ferry incentives which don’t apply in my case.

Peace and quiet rules


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Sep 8, 2020)

Interesting - Clumber park November, Mid week, 2 of us, £22 - how do you do it for £7 ?!


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 8, 2020)

Mick Jordan said:


> Interesting - Clumber park November, Mid week, 2 of us, £22 - how do you do it for £7 ?!


Single camper.  Both the big clubs charge per person, which is great for singles.  Its often cheaper to go to a main club site than a CL/CS.  I've booked 4 nights at Moffat CCC costing £44.80 for hardstanding with electric.  It was £8 a night at the Green Frog for what they now call an overflow pitch - no electric.  Electric pitches at the Frog are £14.50.  £6.50 a night for electric!


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Sep 8, 2020)

I get that reasonable prices can be found out there, but surely your £7 for Clumber doesn't include the pitch fee?..


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 8, 2020)

yes YES YES  Vintage member too


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 8, 2020)

We are a member of both. Only cos the missus likes them. Just pulled into one. Very tidy not a blade of grass out of place. Waited in the sun whilst the receptionist chatted to a couple about this and that. We booked in and I had a feeling not all was going to be rosy in the garden. Hardstanding is huge. I can honestly fit 3 motorhomes side by side. I drive on to be told, sorry but you have to turn the motorhome the other way. Why asks me, cos all doors must be on the same side. Why ,cos its the rules, I have an Adria doors for the hab are on the drivers side. Grrr, drove it out then back in, sorry you need to be further over, all motorhomes must be the same distance apart, but I'm easily 6 metres from anyone, that's the rules.Then we get handed the rules. Im sure there are reasons for such rules and sites of such perfection but its not for me but keeps Denise happy. Should I be a rebel and move 2mm closer during the night?


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Are you forgetting the killer virus that is with us or are you exempt?


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 8, 2020)

We used a CCC rally at Barnhan a couple of weeks ago and were parked well away from other vans good I like that in conversation with the Steward  later I learned that a pitch that another rallier had used  already could not be used again because of the Headquarters rules over quaritenteen measures so there are reasons for these things so you accept things or go else where. SIMPLES.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 8, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> We are a member of both. Only cos the missus likes them. Just pulled into one. Very tidy not a blade of grass out of place. Waited in the sun whilst the receptionist chatted to a couple about this and that. We booked in and I had a feeling not all was going to be rosy in the garden. Hardstanding is huge. I can honestly fit 3 motorhomes side by side. I drive on to be told, sorry but you have to turn the motorhome the other way. Why asks me, cos all doors must be on the same side. Why ,cos its the rules, I have an Adria doors for the hab are on the drivers side. Grrr, drove it out then back in, sorry you need to be further over, all motorhomes must be the same distance apart, but I'm easily 6 metres from anyone, that's the rules.Then we get handed the rules. Im sure there are reasons for such rules and sites of such perfection but its not for me but keeps Denise happy. Should I be a rebel and move 2mm closer during the night?



Exactly WHY  we only ever use the 5 pitch club sites..... 

It avoids encountering overly officious Kamp Kommandants that their other sites seem to breed aplenty.


----------



## colinm (Sep 8, 2020)

in h said:


> At one time, one of them charged you for hookup whether or not you wanted it. I forget which. Is that still the case?



That's the CAMC, you can only have pitch with EHU. For the C&CC you need to explain to them that you don't want EHU else as a MH they will want to put you on hard standing with EHU, fair enough in wet weather, but in summer not needed for us.


----------



## in h (Sep 8, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> I've booked 5 nights at their Barnard Castle site. Grass pitch with electric £65.00. End of September.


When I was working there (not checking my eyesight) some years ago, I stayed at a smaller, friendlier, cheaper and nearer site. 
It's about a mile nearer the town on the other side of the same road. You approach it by a longish farm track, past some uninspiring static caravans, but one you got onto the site itself, it was really nice.
This was a while back and they may not still be in business. But maybe worth checking.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

in h said:


> When I was working there (not checking my eyesight) some years ago, I stayed at a smaller, friendlier, cheaper and nearer site.
> It's about a mile nearer the town on the other side of the same road. You approach it by a longish farm track, past some uninspiring static caravans, but one you got onto the site itself, it was really nice.
> This was a while back and they may not still be in business. But maybe worth checking.


Thank you for the advice, I will certainly check it out. I'm not tied to any plans.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Exactly WHY  we only ever use the 5 pitch club sites.....
> 
> It avoids encountering overly officious Kamp Kommandants that their other sites seem to breed aplenty.


I let them instruct me how they want me to park up, then move the van how I want it. That is with the sliding door on the opposite side to the Wind and Rain. Never had any staff member tell me to put it back how it should be. In these times distance apart should be observed though.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 8, 2020)

I keep reading about wardens on club sites all being harridans and sticklers to the rules. I can't say I've ever found this in my times at either of the club's sites. I suspect a lot of the comments are hearsay rather than first hand experience in so far as many of those commenting admit to never using them.


----------



## Caz (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm now a veteran member of C&CC so half price annual membership, plus old fogies discount and only pay per person so as a solo I find it can be very cheap camping with good facilities on their main sites. Access to the 5 van CSs, rallies and weekend meets all over the place (in normal years), cheaper RAC with the Arrival scheme. I'm definitely a fan.
I've also been a member of CaMC for 6 years, not convinced but every time I think I'll cancel I remember a few occasions when their sites have come in handy, plus they do have some in handy places for city visiting - if you can ever get a pitch on them. I just wish they would charge deposits so that they didn't all get multi-booked. Plus I wish they would give me a refund when I don't use the EHU and not be so precious about the ruddy peg being bang on the back right corner - fair enough for big caravans but a tad unnecessary for a little campervan.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 8, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I keep reading about wardens on club sites all being harridans and sticklers to the rules. I can't say I've ever found this in my times at either of the club's sites. I suspect a lot of the comments are hearsay rather than first hand experience in so far as many of those commenting admit to never using them.



I have experienced it personally several times... Even as recently as last year.... 
Unusually... 

On One of the CCC smaller sites... (Not 5 pitch) cl/cs, though there is a cl/cs attached. 

The guy was sat in his ivory tower right next to the gate and was a weapons grade tool, 
He seemed to think he could get involved in everyone's day to day business.... 

To such a point we left early and I made a point of speaking to the site owners (we have visited many times over the years) and pointed out we wouldn't ever be back while his SS officer was still goose stepping around. 

So nope not hearsay.... Direct experience... 

I might be questioning WHY its happened more than once and whether it was to do with my personality BUT I've only ever had it with club site wardens.... 

I've had farmers etc invite me to park on their fields after chatting AND been thanked for tidying areas up where we've stopped.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 8, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I have experienced it personally several times... Even as recently as last year....
> Unusually...
> 
> On One of the CCC smaller sites... (Not 5 pitch) cl/cs, though there is a cl/cs attached.
> ...


I don't think you are referring to a club owned site. They wouldn't have a cl/C's attached nor would it have any other owner than whichever club you are talking about.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 8, 2020)

Fair en


antiquesam said:


> I don't think you are referring to a club owned site. They wouldn't have a cl/C's attached nor would it have any other owner than whichever club you are talking about.



Fair enough you obviously know far more about the structure than I do.... 

However it was a site promoted as a camping and caravan club spot with an appointed seasonal  warden. 

Doesn't matter though as he can stick his closely regimented units and rule book where it doesn't shine.... 
And ill continue to avoid locations with wardens that frankly make the Totemkopf look liberal.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 8, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Fair en
> 
> 
> Fair enough you obviously know far more about the structure than I do....
> ...


We should all only do what we feel comfortable with.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 8, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> We should all only do what we feel comfortable with.



Spot on....
 Same with a site attached to a pub in Derbyshire... 

The owner wanted to stick us on a pitch with no view right next to the toilets.... 
Not ideal BUT not a problem IF the site had been rammed at a busy time rather than the empty barring 2 other vans (and she admitted NO other bookings) 
Despite offering to move from where we preferred IF for some reason needed. 

We took our £20 pitch fee (and the £60 or so we had intended spending on food/beer) 
Elsewhere.... 

Deff thir loss not mine ;-)


----------



## peter palance (Sep 8, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Spot on....
> Same with a site attached to a pub in Derbyshire...
> 
> The owner wanted to stick us on a pitch with no view right next to the toilets....
> ...


been there done it ,keep going ,life is a dream, you only get it once, next time,oh not next time, i will see you in my dreams, ok pj.


----------



## runnach (Sep 9, 2020)

Mick Jordan said:


> I get that reasonable prices can be found out there, but surely your £7 for Clumber doesn't include the pitch fee?..


Yes it did ...single camper etc if your stay dropped into weekends or strange parts of the season it became significantly more expensive


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 9, 2020)

Had an E mail  from CCC headquarters today stating that as the Club sites have been shut down for 3 Months they are extending my and all members  membership by 3 months so I do not renew now till next March   Love the CCC .  I can also get £50 for each new member I introduce to the club so I have sent the details of every  one on this site,, so come on folks join up hee hee.   DON'T PANIC MR MAINWARING  I have NOT done that hee hee.

Pictures of the BEE HIVE field Bradford on Avon CCC Rally, there is one coming up later this month, See you there ? then a follow on Rally at  Abingdon alongside the Thames on the Cricket club Lovely.   NOTE, there seems to be more Motorhomes than Caravans using the CCC  rallies now ?


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 9, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> [...] NOTE, there seems to be more Motorhomes than Caravans using the CCC  rallies now ?


Seems to have been that way with the Cornish DA for some time. We haven't attended their rallies since we got the motorhome, but when we had the trailer caravan we were in a minority of two units at most DA rallies!


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep got my E Mail too. Having a kranky old dog means I have to do more site stays than off grid for now.


----------

